# Hello All !



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello, I'm John and have just bought my first TT and so I would sign on as recomended by Hammer216
I have a blue 240 sport and am delighted with it. Hope to get some pics up soon
I have a coupleof questions that perhaps some of you could help me with.......
I have read conflicting reports that the 240 sport was alimited edition with 500 or 1000 coming to the UK ? Does anyone know for sure?
Also the car did not have a wheel brace of jack, should it have had, and if so can you recomend anywhere to get them from ?

JohnR


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

The QS as it's called, just had tyre foam supplied to save more weight

Not sure about numbers but didn't think they were limited


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and get the credit card warmed up for mods :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the qS were limited to 900 if i remember right dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome the qS were limited to 900 if i remember right dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Listen the the wise one :lol: Welcome to the forum


----------



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Some pics off my new pride and joy


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Nice looking car.. :wink:


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome John.....


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!!!!

Dont happen to have a blue R1 also?? Quite a few have bikes on here too.

Join TTOC, you wont regret it. Messed around on forum for a bit n thought why waste my cash, I can get all the benefits of the forum, but Rockingham was worth it alone, then I got two TTOC mags that give "professional" rags a run for their money.

Cant wait for next edition already!!!


----------

